# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 01.09.2019 - 08.09.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *17*, суммарный объем: *1065* мб Извлечено файлов: *382*, суммарный объем: *1985* мб Признаны легитимными: *229* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *6*, в частности:
 c:\windows\kmsem\kmservice.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c, карантин DBB3049D3D13D6B3C42CDAC557137F43 c:\windows\aa_v3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.Ammyy.yzv, карантин DBB3049D3D13D6B3C42CDAC557137F43 c:\programdata\kmsautos\kmsauto net.exe - HackTool.Win32.KMSAuto.fp, карантин DBB3049D3D13D6B3C42CDAC557137F43 c:\windows\kmsauto.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.ac, карантин DBB3049D3D13D6B3C42CDAC557137F43 c:\program files\rdp wrapper\rdpwrap.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RDPWrap.h, карантин 767BC3DB80D636F74F25F25A587CD03C c:\windows\regpolicy\aticonto.exe - Trojan.MSIL.Miner.aia, карантин 08B3E0445F65869110BBEEFF2D258CE8 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *147*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

